# Any Exeter/Devon based couples??



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

I introduced myself in a newbie post this morning but am well aware that most of the UK clinics are London/up country in comparison to our location in Devon - so was just putting out a search call to see if there is anyone near to us... A meet up would be lovely, however just some people to chat to on here will do! 

PS I am a reg childminder so have been working with babies and children for years, my lovely wife works for the NHS   xx


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

We looked into relocating to exeter recently and I found this group: http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=107520.0

The gingerbeer boards are a good place to meet other families too.
Good luck

/links


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
We are based in Somerset so not too far from you, would be good to chat and maybe arrange a meet up. Whereablouts are you on your journey and what clinic are you using?

Becs x


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

BecsW said:


> Hi,
> We are based in Somerset so not too far from you, would be good to chat and maybe arrange a meet up. Whereablouts are you on your journey and what clinic are you using?
> 
> Becs x


Thank you for your response Becs - we are still in the very early days of choosing clinics etc at the moment and it has taken us a while to get this far due to DW's genuine unsureness (I think I just made that word up!) but we are here now, in the same place and ready to get the balls rolling  xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mable said:


> We looked into relocating to exeter recently and I found this group: http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=107520.0
> 
> The gingerbeer boards are a good place to meet other families too.
> Good luck


Thank you! x


----------

